
Show HN: Earlycard – Annual Greeting Card Subscription App - business_colby
https://www.earlycard.com/
======
business_colby
I built this app because I always forget to buy greeting cards until the last
possible minute, which is especially silly considering it's usually for the
same dates every year. Earlycard remembers the dates for the occasions, and
sends you a card in advance.

I'm excited to get some outside feedback, thus far it's mostly family and
friends (and they aren't going to tell me if it's terrible). This project
allowed me to scratch several itches (development, design, starting a
business) at once, but now that it's built I'm struggling a bit with how to
tackle marketing as a fully bootstrapped one man show.

Thanks for checking it out.

